# Peaches Geldof



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2014)

Has been found dead aged 25 according to BBC website.

Such a young age to die.

RIP


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2014)

Sad for anyone that age to die, particularly so for the two young children left behind without a mum.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 7, 2014)

Tragic news, leaving two young children too.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-26931337


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2014)

I was just reading this and it sparked a bit of a discussion in the house, some said a 'troubled life' some say she had everything going for her, so why?

No factual explanation for the death explained yet but, is it wrong to assume its an overdose?


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes pretty shocking.
My heart goes out to the children.
I certainly wont be jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2014)

Fish said:



			I was just reading this and it sparked a bit of a discussion in the house, some said a 'troubled life' some say she had everything going for her, so why?

No factual explanation for the death explained yet but, is it wrong to assume its an overdose?
		
Click to expand...

I think it would be wrong to assume imo.


----------



## NST (Apr 7, 2014)

Fish said:



			I was just reading this and it sparked a bit of a discussion in the house, some said a 'troubled life' some say she had everything going for her, so why?

No factual explanation for the death explained yet but, is it wrong to assume its an overdose?
		
Click to expand...

I'd say it's wrong.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2014)

NST said:



			I'd say it's wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it is wrong to assume it. But if every one was been honest it was your first thought.


----------



## c1973 (Apr 7, 2014)

Way to young to die. Bloody shame.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 7, 2014)

Fish said:



			I was just reading this and it sparked a bit of a discussion in the house, some said a 'troubled life' some say she had everything going for her, so why?

No factual explanation for the death explained yet but, is it wrong to assume its an overdose?
		
Click to expand...

Being that two extremely young children have lost their mother today I would feel it is wrong to assume anything.


----------



## c1973 (Apr 7, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Maybe it is wrong to assume it. But if every one was been honest it was your first thought.
		
Click to expand...

Last facebook post was a pic of her mum, my first thought was she'd had enough. OD is probably what a few folks would think though.


----------



## hovis (Apr 7, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Maybe it is wrong to assume it. But if every one was been honest it was your first thought.
		
Click to expand...

Drugs


----------



## Ethan (Apr 7, 2014)

One presumes that it was OD or suicide, the two celeb standards. 

Other sudden causes of death in 25 year olds are astonishingly rare by comparison.


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 7, 2014)

I think it is totally wrong to jump to conclusions.


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 7, 2014)

It is human nature to have a 1st impression on just about everything. Some will deem it wrong for certain events. People can't jump to any conclusions without any kind of facts and as there are none people on here are making a 1st impression and that is not wrong in my opinion.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2014)

Feel sorry for her children and parents

Hope it isnt an OD


----------



## Ethan (Apr 7, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			I think it is totally wrong to jump to conclusions.
		
Click to expand...

No it really isn't. Feel free not to speculate if you don't like it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			I think it is totally wrong to jump to conclusions.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but I find it very hard to believe that you don't form an opinion on something before you know the facts. Ok you might not say it. But as anotherdouble says,it's human nature.


----------



## NST (Apr 7, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Maybe it is wrong to assume it. But if every one was been honest it was your first thought.
		
Click to expand...

If I'm honest my first thought would be suicide, i read the last thing she tweeted was a photo of her in her mothers arms.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Feel sorry for her children and *parents*

Click to expand...

Oops!

I suppose it had to be on a Monday though!


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 7, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'm sorry but I find it very hard to believe that you don't form an opinion on something before you know the facts. Ok you might not say it. But as anotherdouble says,it's human nature.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree people can and do jump to conclusions.
Some others have enough respect not to post them on a public forum

I refer you to my signiture


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2014)

Shocker, heard about an hour ago, feel sorry for her kids and family.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 7, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Yes I agree people can and do jump to conclusions.
Some others have enough respect not to post them on a public forum
		
Click to expand...

spot on!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Yes I agree people can and do jump to conclusions.
Some others have enough respect not to post them on a public forum

I refer you to my signiture
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you're right.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Oops!

Click to expand...

Off course Yates passed away as well


----------



## Ethan (Apr 7, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Yes I agree people can and do jump to conclusions.
Some others have enough respect not to post them on a public forum

I refer you to my signiture
		
Click to expand...

You have certainly also removed some doubt about yourself. Sanctimony and arrogance so rarely co-exist. Wind your neck in.

Putting in a clever signature comment which you clearly don't really understand because it refers to a rather different type of circumstance and comment, does not make you clever.

Geldof had a drugs problem in the past. It is therefore not a jump to conclusions, barely a hop or long step really, to speculate that did for her.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2014)

Ethan said:



			You have certainly also removed some doubt about yourself. Sanctimony and arrogance so rarely co-exist. Wind your neck in.
		
Click to expand...

That appears a bit uncalled for ?


----------



## Ethan (Apr 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That appears a bit uncalled for ?
		
Click to expand...

Not really. North Mimms referred to his signature comment:

Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt

I guess he thinks that makes him clever. The irony ....

Anyway, he therefore called me a fool. I would suggest he is that which he alleges because the pithy motto refers to someone who says something which shows they know not that of which they speak. The cause of Geldof's death is currently unconfirmed, but highly likely to be either suicide or misadventure with drugs. It is not impossible but rather unlikely to be natural causes. 25 year old seldom die of natural causes just like that. Suggesting the likely causes of death is entirely reasonable, and if one or other in conformed, the tone will soon turn in a different direction. North Mimms will have to be poised over the 'report' button then.


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 7, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Maybe it is wrong to assume it. But if every one was been honest it was your first thought.
		
Click to expand...

Yup!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Not really. North Mimms referred to his signature comment:

Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt

I guess he thinks that makes him clever. The irony ....

Anyway, he therefore called me a fool. I would suggest he is that which he alleges because the pithy motto refers to someone who says something which shows they know not that of which they speak. The cause of Geldof's death is currently unconfirmed, but highly likely to be either suicide or misadventure with drugs. It is not impossible but rather unlikely to be natural causes. 25 year old seldom die of natural causes just like that. Suggesting the likely causes of death is entirely reasonable, and if one or other in conformed, the tone will soon turn in a different direction. North Mimms will have to be poised over the 'report' button then.
		
Click to expand...

i believe North Mimms may well be a lady ( apologies if wrong )

but i do see the premise of her meaning in her posts and im guessing she wasnt trying to be insulting to anyone.

Just thought the reaction was a little bit over the top thats all


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 7, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Not really. North Mimms referred to his signature comment:

Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt

I guess he thinks that makes him clever. The irony ....

Anyway, he therefore called me a fool. I would suggest he is that which he alleges because the pithy motto refers to someone who says something which shows they know not that of which they speak. The cause of Geldof's death is currently unconfirmed, but highly likely to be either suicide or misadventure with drugs. It is not impossible but rather unlikely to be natural causes. 25 year old seldom die of natural causes just like that. Suggesting the likely causes of death is entirely reasonable, and if one or other in conformed, the tone will soon turn in a different direction. North Mimms will have to be poised over the 'report' button then.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't actually call you a fool- you seem to have leapt to that conclusion yourself.
Anyhoo- as a Moderator you have the power to respnd to any reporting that happens- THAT's irony.

and I'm female. Maybe that makes me more empathetic that the mother of two such young children has died so young.

I'll leave the thread and let  those that want to speculate carry on.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 7, 2014)

North Mimms; said:
			
		


			and I'm female. Maybe that makes me more empathetic that the mother of two such young children has died so young.

I'll leave the thread and let  those that want to speculate carry on.
		
Click to expand...

It's interesting, when this kind of thing happens it always generates these kind of polar reactions. 

I'm not sure anything disrespectful has been said, wait for the inevitable jokes that will follow.

I'm not sure it's anything different  from the supposition that will happen in the papers tomorrow. 

It may be wide if the mark but you don't have to be Quincy to have an opinion.


----------



## freddielong (Apr 7, 2014)

I think the point is all your opinions are worthless, for all we know she slipped walking down the stairs in a pair of over sized slippers. To try and stake an opinion with any smudge of certainty seems silly given what we know (nothing).

R.I.P. Peaches Geldof


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 7, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Not really. North Mimms referred to his signature comment:

Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt

I guess he thinks that makes him clever. The irony ....

Anyway, he therefore called me a fool. I would suggest he is that which he alleges because the pithy motto refers to someone who says something which shows they know not that of which they speak.
		
Click to expand...




North Mimms said:



			and I'm female.
		
Click to expand...

Getting weighed down with Irony! 

There will always be speculation. As long as it's not disrespectful, there's no real harm.

That doesn't diminish the sadness/loss of family/friends.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 7, 2014)

Ethan said:



			You have certainly also removed some doubt about yourself. Sanctimony and arrogance so rarely co-exist. Wind your neck in.

Putting in a clever signature comment which you clearly don't really understand because it refers to a rather different type of circumstance and comment, does not make you clever.

Geldof had a drugs problem in the past. It is therefore not a jump to conclusions, barely a hop or long step really, to speculate that did for her.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			That appears a bit uncalled for ?
		
Click to expand...

Not too often Phil and i agree , Must admit Ethan i was shocked at the venom in your reply ..


Ethan said:



			Not really. North Mimms referred to his signature comment:

Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt

I guess he thinks that makes him clever. The irony ....

Anyway, he therefore called me a fool. I would suggest he is that which he alleges because the pithy motto refers to someone who says something which shows they know not that of which they speak. The cause of Geldof's death is currently unconfirmed, but highly likely to be either suicide or misadventure with drugs. It is not impossible but rather unlikely to be natural causes. 25 year old seldom die of natural causes just like that. Suggesting the likely causes of death is entirely reasonable, and if one or other in conformed, the tone will soon turn in a different direction. North Mimms will have to be poised over the 'report' button then.
		
Click to expand...

I had a read back through the comments and cant seem to see where or how you you came to this conclusion .... more than yourself has commented on their thoughts but you seem to be taking it personally ... 

for the record my first thought are the same as yours , i did choose to wait and hear more before i was going to comment tho .. 
i must admit to be shocked by your reply as i have come to see you as one of the sensible /rational ones on here


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 7, 2014)

I for one find it not credible to be suicide or OD, sorry but she loved her children and she knew what it was like not to have a mother whilst growing up. It will all come out in the end what is very sad is there are two small children without the love of their mother.


----------



## beggsy (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm best not commenting


----------



## Siren (Apr 7, 2014)

beggsy said:



			I'm best not commenting
		
Click to expand...

Same


----------



## Ethan (Apr 8, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			I didn't actually call you a fool- you seem to have leapt to that conclusion yourself.
Anyhoo- as a Moderator you have the power to respnd to any reporting that happens- THAT's irony.

and I'm female. Maybe that makes me more empathetic that the mother of two such young children has died so young.

I'll leave the thread and let  those that want to speculate carry on.
		
Click to expand...

You are missing the point. Don't confuse speculating on likely causes of death with any disregard for her death or lack of regard for the tragedy for her family. Shortly, if OD or other misadventure is confirmed, the mood will shift to one that is much more critical. 

If you don't want to speculate, fine, don't. Saying nothing here about the COD should not be confused as being empathetic. 

I am father of two young children, but gender is not noted on the signatures and I do not particularly follow your posts to know otherwise. It makes no difference one way or the other though.


----------



## Mail Man (Apr 8, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			i believe North Mimms may well be a lady ( apologies if wrong )

but i do see the premise of her meaning in her posts and im guessing she wasnt trying to be insulting to anyone.

Just thought the reaction was a little bit over the top thats all
		
Click to expand...

Spot on Phil


----------



## bobmac (Apr 8, 2014)

Just thought the reaction was a little bit over the top thats all
		
Click to expand...




Mail Man said:



			Spot on Phil
		
Click to expand...

I agree


----------



## Snelly (Apr 8, 2014)

Absolutely tragic. 

I would think that she probably killed herself and if that is the case then she must've been very damaged mentally, especially given that she is leaving two young children behind.  

Really sad.


----------



## dufferman (Apr 8, 2014)

Heard on the radio this morn that a journo 'friend' said she was looking 'very thin' over the past few weeks, and that he 'had concerns for her'.

Just adding more gas to the fire in my opinion, and probably not what the Geldofs want at the moment...!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2014)

Post mortem due on Wednesday apparently so it should give a few more clues. At the end of the day a young family has lost their mother and whatever the cause nothing will change that.


----------



## drdel (Apr 8, 2014)

C'mon children play nicely.

She's died and we don't yet know how - it is unusual for someone that age to die of natural causes, but unfortunately it happens.  Sadly in the environment and 'industry' of her family circle these early deaths are more common; hence the speculation which is just human nature and doesn't make the speculators bad people just a little more vocal with thoughts that others keep to themselves.

My wife died quite young and I had to raise my two small kid without a mother so, in my opinion, any sympathy should be focussed on them.


----------



## Ethan (May 1, 2014)

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...died-heroin-overdose-report-article-1.1774669

Well, fancy that. So it turns out all the misguided speculation wasn't so misguided after all. Of course, it was bleeding obvious that it was drugs, intentional or unintentional.

Can we now switch the debate to one about whether a privileged young woman really gave a damn about her kids if she was still taking heroin?

By the way, I don't really subscribe to the 'drugs (or alcohol) addiction is a disease' notion. It isn't, it is a behaviour.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 1, 2014)

Ethan said:



http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...died-heroin-overdose-report-article-1.1774669

Well, fancy that. So it turns out all the misguided speculation wasn't so misguided after all. Of course, it was bleeding obvious that it was drugs, intentional or unintentional.

Can we now switch the debate to one about whether a privileged young woman really gave a damn about her kids if she was still taking heroin?

By the way, I don't really subscribe to the 'drugs (or alcohol) addiction is a disease' notion. It isn't, it is a behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

As someone who has never been addicted to drugs I can't really comment.  But following your logic smokers don't give a damn about their kids either as that is a drug addiction that will kill you earlier than if you did not take them.


----------



## Ethan (May 1, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			As someone who has never been addicted to drugs I can't really comment.  But following your logic smokers don't give a damn about their kids either as that is a drug addiction that will kill you earlier than if you did not take them.
		
Click to expand...

Did I mention smoking? NO, but since you did ....Cigarettes can be addictive, for sure, but I would agree that people who smoke in front of their kids and expose them to the smoke don't give much of a damn about them. 

On the general issue of substance abuse, the US philosophy of addiction, 12 step programme, AA, rehab and all that stuff isn't really shared with the UK, in which more focus is given to behaviour than notions of addiction. 

That said, different substances have differing (physical) addiction potential. Cigarettes are fairly addictive, drugs and alcohol less so, sex not at all. But the UK philosophy of treatment begins with just stopping doing it.


----------



## Old Skier (May 1, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			smokers don't give a damn about their kids either as that is a drug addiction that will kill you earlier than if you did not take them.
		
Click to expand...

True - reformed smoker, the worst kind.


----------



## Old Skier (May 1, 2014)

Ethan said:



			..Cigarettes can be addictive.
		
Click to expand...

It's just a habit. We spend to long making excuses. If people want to smoke that's fine with me but don't go around blubing that you cannot give it up.


----------



## Ethan (May 1, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			It's just a habit. We spend to long making excuses. If people want to smoke that's fine with me but don't go around blubing that you cannot give it up.
		
Click to expand...

Well, nicotine does have addictive properties, but i agree that treatment starts with the idea it is a habit, and the various things used to help, medicines, acupuncture etc are basically just support mechanisms for willpower.


----------



## Rumpokid (May 1, 2014)

Ethan said:



http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...died-heroin-overdose-report-article-1.1774669

Well, fancy that. So it turns out all the misguided speculation wasn't so misguided after all. Of course, it was bleeding obvious that it was drugs, intentional or unintentional.

Can we now switch the debate to one about whether a privileged young woman really gave a damn about her kids if she was still taking heroin?

By the way, I don't really subscribe to the 'drugs (or alcohol) addiction is a disease' notion. It isn't, it is a behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

.
No one knows why she did it, priveledged or not.
It is sad for the kids and all her family,whatever the circumstance,the loss  of life is tragic.
Bit of a sweeping statement from a moderator. I have seen threads closed for similar replies to other ,more golf related issues on here.
Is golf an addiction?..Or is it behaviour?
No need to debate whether she gave a damn about her kids or not, someone has to pick up the pieces...Let her rest in peace, and not have people commenting on stuff the they do not know about..It is someones family.


----------



## Ethan (May 1, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			.
No one knows why she did it, priveledged or not.
It is sad for the kids and all her family,whatever the circumstance,the loss  of life is tragic.
Bit of a sweeping statement from a moderator. I have seen threads closed for similar replies to other ,more golf related issues on here.
Is golf an addiction?..Or is it behaviour?
No need to debate whether she gave a damn about her kids or not, someone has to pick up the pieces...Let her rest in peace, and not have people commenting on stuff the they do not know about..It is someones family.
		
Click to expand...

Golf is certainly not an addiction.

Geldof lived her life in the public eye, willingly and by her own choice and she used her celebrity to raise issues she felt were important, so it is entirely appropriate that her death follows the same. 

It is well known that celebrity suicides and deaths often cause copycat behaviour, so perhaps her death may deprive other children as well as her own. In any case, the picture of her as a caring mother is totally punctured now. If she was a single mother in a sink estate who killed herself, people would be lining up to condemn her for her fecklessness and disregard for the kids and how she was a symptom of the failure of the welfare state etc etc. But she was a celeb, so that is different?

If you feel her death shouldn't be commented upon, feel free not to do so.


----------



## Old Skier (May 1, 2014)

Family, not sure she has ever been part of a family. Shame really but a classic case of what happens with no parental control IMHO. Let's hope the kids fair better.


----------



## Birchy (May 1, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Golf is certainly not an addiction.

Geldof lived her life in the public eye, willingly and by her own choice and she used her celebrity to raise issues she felt were important, so it is entirely appropriate that her death follows the same. 

It is well known that celebrity suicides and deaths often cause copycat behaviour, so perhaps her death may deprive other children as well as her own. In any case, the picture of her as a caring mother is totally punctured now. If she was a single mother in a sink estate who killed herself, people would be lining up to condemn her for her fecklessness and disregard for the kids and how she was a symptom of the failure of the welfare state etc etc. But she was a celeb, so that is different?

If you feel her death shouldn't be commented upon, feel free not to do so.
		
Click to expand...

Its a fair point imo.


----------



## c1973 (May 1, 2014)

I've known a couple of junkies (old friends, who became nodding acquaintances) who looked after their kids a helluva lot better than some parents who were not junkies. The assumption that you're a junkie therefore you don't care about your kids is not always correct imho. Although I do understand why the assumption is made by some.

The fact is a family has lost a mother, daughter and sister, let he who is without sin...........


----------



## Ethan (May 1, 2014)

c1973 said:



			I've known a couple of junkies (old friends, who became nodding acquaintances) who looked after their kids a helluva lot better than some parents who were not junkies. The assumption that you're a junkie therefore you don't care about your kids is not always correct imho. Although I do understand why the assumption is made by some.

The fact is a family has lost a mother, daughter and sister, let he who is without sin...........
		
Click to expand...

I think you misunderstand. Nobody said that any non-junkie is a better parent than any junkie, but you can't avoid the observation that putting yourself out of your head, risking your own death or serious disease, spending what is usually scarce cash and fraternising with criminal elements are not usually hallmarks of good parenting, all other things being equal.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 1, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			.
No one knows why she did it, priveledged or not.
It is sad for the kids and all her family,whatever the circumstance,the loss  of life is tragic.
Bit of a sweeping statement from a moderator. I have seen threads closed for similar replies to other ,more golf related issues on here.
Is golf an addiction?..Or is it behaviour?
*No need to debate whether she gave a damn about her kids or not, someone has to pick up the pieces...Let her rest in peace, and not have people commenting on stuff the they do not know about..It is someones family.*

Click to expand...

hear hear.


----------



## chrisd (May 1, 2014)

I think that its absolutely outrageous that any mother of young children, especially one of 11 months, should be taking any, non prescribed illegal drugs, at any time and I have no sympathy whatsoever towards her for putting the lives of those children at risk for her own selfishness.

There, I've said it but I'll probably get told I'm wrong!


----------



## Fish (May 1, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			No need to debate whether she gave a damn about her kids or not, someone has to pick up the pieces...
		
Click to expand...

and with that, do you not think its a selfish act, whether accidental or intentional, by the way, I think she took her own life personally.


----------



## Birchy (May 1, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I think that its absolutely outrageous that any mother of young children, especially one of 11 months, should be taking any, non prescribed illegal drugs, at any time and I have no sympathy whatsoever towards her for putting the lives of those children at risk for her own selfishness.

There, I've said it but I'll probably get told I'm wrong!
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree with you Chris. Too many people with cloudy assessments of this just because its a "celeb" imo.

Im not sure how anybody could look at their children in the morning and drop them off at school or whatever then go and take potentially lethal drugs.

Its just plain selfish.


----------



## Foxholer (May 1, 2014)

Ethan said:



			...
If you feel her death shouldn't be commented upon, feel free not to do so.
		
Click to expand...

2 distinctly different opinions! One a 'subset' of the other.

If the report is true, I'm more concerned at how 'authorities' could state that the results were inconclusive!


----------



## bladeplayer (May 1, 2014)

Dont realy want to get into the wrongs and rights of the situation because i dont know enough about it.. so il just comment on the comments if thats allowed  ..

But when you Choose to have kids you have to have a different outlook and responsibilities in life , you have to make changes and even sacrifices [sp] because once you decide to have them its up to you to do your best by them , taking your own life [IF that was the case] or having a lifestyle that may shorten or risk your life in any way has to be re-examined in the kids best interest



Ethan said:



			Geldof lived her life in the public eye, willingly and by her own choice and she used her celebrity to raise issues she felt were important, so it is entirely appropriate that her death follows the same. 

 If she was a single mother in a sink estate who killed herself, people would be lining up to condemn her for her fecklessness and disregard for the kids and how she was a symptom of the failure of the welfare state etc etc. But she was a celeb, so that is different?

.
		
Click to expand...

Both points are very true and very well made 



chrisd said:



			I think that its absolutely outrageous that any mother of young children, especially one of 11 months, should be taking any, non prescribed illegal drugs, at any time and I have no sympathy whatsoever towards her for putting the lives of those children at risk for her own selfishness.

There, I've said it but I'll probably get told I'm wrong!
		
Click to expand...

Not by me anyhow


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2014)

Any use of an illegal substance by anyone caring for a young family has to be seen as wrong. Whether this was a sad accident or deliberate act is immaterial as the sad reality is they are now bereft of a mother in their lives and will always have this spectre hanging over them no matter how hard Bob Geldof, Peaches' husband and others try to shield them. Whther she was trying to emulate her own mother or not is another question open to conjecture. Any which way you cut it, the thing is just a very tragic waste of a mother and young life


----------



## CMAC (May 1, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Golf is certainly not an addiction.

Geldof lived her life in the public eye, willingly and by her own choice and she used her celebrity to raise issues she felt were important, so it is entirely appropriate that her death follows the same. 

It is well known that celebrity suicides and deaths often cause copycat behaviour, so perhaps her death may deprive other children as well as her own. In any case, the picture of her as a caring mother is totally punctured now. *If she was a single mother in a sink estate who killed herself, people would be lining up to condemn her for her fecklessness and disregard for the kids and how she was a symptom of the failure of the welfare state etc etc. But she was a celeb, so that is different?*

If you feel her death shouldn't be commented upon, feel free not to do so.
		
Click to expand...

very good point and perspective


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I think that its absolutely outrageous that any mother of young children, especially one of 11 months, should be taking any, non prescribed illegal drugs, at any time and I have no sympathy whatsoever towards her for putting the lives of those children at risk for her own selfishness.

There, I've said it but I'll probably get told I'm wrong!
		
Click to expand...

Don't think you are wrong at all 

Think that is spot on 

Have no sympathy for her - her children have lost a mother through her own selfishness.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 23, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-28438913

Doesn't really look as if there was ever any doubt as to COD!


----------



## la_lucha (Jul 23, 2014)

Absolutely that she would do this around her kids and put them in the same position that she was in having lost a mother to drugs. Absolute waste of a life and potentially she has gone on to ruin another three lives, being her husband and children.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2014)

Another martyr created for the drug culture just like Cobain and Winehouse before them ! 

The sooner these people wake up to their selfishness the better - within the circles these people get put up on pedestals as beacons of hard luck stories and "flawed geniuses" etc - they have no care for anyone else but themselves and don't think of the people who have to deal with the aftermath of their actions.

The media need to stop splashing their faces across the front pages and talking about how they turned to drugs to deal with the hardship of celebrity !


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			they have no care for anyone else but themselves
		
Click to expand...

That sums up every drug addict!

It's those who run the obscene 'trade' that really need to be hit! And that's very tough to do!

In the words of Steppenwolf - another classic from Easy Rider - God Damn the Pusher Man!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			That sums up every drug addict!

It's those who run the obscene 'trade' that really need to be hit! And that's very tough to do!

In the words of Steppenwolf - another classic from Easy Rider - God Damn the Pusher Man!
		
Click to expand...

Heard on the radio someone stating that they should make the drugs legal to ensure they are cleaner and controlled and let the government tax them ?!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 23, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			That sums up every drug addict!

It's those who run the obscene 'trade' that really need to be hit! And that's very tough to do!

In the words of Steppenwolf - another classic from Easy Rider - God Damn the Pusher Man!
		
Click to expand...

It's the suppliers that need to be hit. Cut the source and all that. Sadly I'm not that disillusioned to accept that'll ever happen. The CoD comes as no great shock


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Heard on the radio someone stating that they should make the drugs legal to ensure they are cleaner and controlled and let the government tax them ?!
		
Click to expand...

So then we'd end up with more smack heads on the streets & crime rates would go up dramatically.


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			I was just reading this and it sparked a bit of a discussion in the house, some said a 'troubled life' some say she had everything going for her, so why?

No factual explanation for the death explained yet but, is it wrong to assume its an overdose?
		
Click to expand...

It was always a given, IMO.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			It was always a given, IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Not really the 'I told you so' sort of thread Fish.


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 23, 2014)

according to the news 68 bottles of methadone found 38 syringes and bags of 61% pure heroin(this is a trade name ) in the house,she had strap round her arm and syringe near her,strength of heroin( trade name) killed her due to lack of resistance.
she lied to her husband and her doctors about not taking drugs any more,once a scummy bag head always a bag head,selfish woman whos kids will suffer.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 23, 2014)

I would suggest that, rather like alcoholism, nobody would choose to become an addict with all that it does to the individual's life.

In the same way that not every one who takes a drink becomes dependent so not every person who experiments with drugs progresses to addiction.

Should we all be so judgemental or should we, perhaps, say "there but for the grace of God".


----------



## chris661 (Jul 23, 2014)

I dont particularly like these types of threads. If nothing else she was a daughter and mother. Her family must be devastated.


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 23, 2014)

chris661 said:



			I dont particularly like these types of threads. If nothing else she was a daughter and mother. Her family must be devastated.
		
Click to expand...

you dont like much!!! yes she was a daughter and a mother to young baby's and in a selfish act deprived them of her love.


----------



## chris661 (Jul 23, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			you dont like much!!! yes she was a daughter and a mother to young baby's and in a selfish act deprived them of her love.
		
Click to expand...

Eh?  I don't like much? What on earth are you on about? 

It she was in the grip of an addiction I don't think it was particularly selfish. She needed help not condemnation IMO.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			I would suggest that, rather like alcoholism, nobody would choose to become an addict with all that it does to the individual's life.

In the same way that not every one who takes a drink becomes dependent so not every person who experiments with drugs progresses to addiction.

Should we all be so judgemental or should we, perhaps, say "there but for the grace of God".
		
Click to expand...

Can understand that no one chooses to become addicted but i would say that everyone knows the dangers with these drugs and how easy it is to become addicted to them and she had the initial choice whether to try them or not and she decided to ignore the dangers.

i will never ever understand why someone would ever try them when the dangers are very clear.


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 23, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Eh?  I don't like much? What on earth are you on about? 

It she was in the grip of an addiction I don't think it was particularly selfish. She needed help not condemnation IMO.
		
Click to expand...

she was getting help but chose to inject herself knowing she could die  like all bag heads they think of no one but themselves and are selfish.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 23, 2014)

I can't help but always feel sorry for addicts who try to get clean but can't and suffer this way. I'm not sure if she comes into that category but I assume so and wasn't happy getting high every day and relying on the drugs. She must have hated herself every day for being weak and giving in to her addiction and that makes for a very miserable life and vicious circle where only when under the influence would she feel less miserable.

I have no time for those who are addicted and don't care how that affects them or others nor those that kid themselves they're not addicted.

So I'm not totally sure how I feel, but mainly sympathy for her and those she has hurt.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can understand that no one chooses to become addicted but i would say that everyone knows the dangers with these drugs and how easy it is to become addicted to them and she had the initial choice whether to try them or not and she decided to ignore the dangers.

i will never ever understand why someone would ever try them when the dangers are very clear.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but then people choose to smoke despite being well aware of the risks, people even text whilst driving and admit to realising the risks involved.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			I agree but then people choose to smoke despite being well aware of the risks, people even text whilst driving and admit to realising the risks involved.
		
Click to expand...

I know - madness - I used to smoke and drink lots ( mainly when in Cyprus ) and now i hardly drink (mainly during special occasions ) and gave up smoking long time ago - even now i cant understand why i threw away so much money by smoking - madness. I think in regards smoking things are getting better in regards being less acceptable


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Heard on the radio someone stating that they should make the drugs legal to ensure they are cleaner and controlled and let the government tax them ?!
		
Click to expand...

Apparently the Government makes significantly more out of the tax on cigarettes (and alcohol) than the 'cost' to the health system!

I mentioned to a guy who lit a cigar on the 15th hole - having just won the match - that some 'B' would attempt to ban that and he replied 'they are considering assisted suicide but don't want us to smoke!'. I think he had a point! 

There are certainly 'heroin substitutes' available via NHS!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Apparently the Government makes significantly more out of the tax on cigarettes (and alcohol) than the 'cost' to the health system!

I mentioned to a guy who lit a cigar on the 15th hole - having just won the match - that some 'B' would attempt to ban that and he replied 'they are considering assisted suicide but don't want us to smoke!'. I think he had a point! 

There are certainly 'heroin substitutes' available via NHS!
		
Click to expand...

Assisted suicide is a world apart from smoking etc - it would be there for a reason.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 23, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			she was getting help but chose to inject herself knowing she could die  like all bag heads they think of no one but themselves and are selfish.
		
Click to expand...

Ok I think you have made your point!

Addiction is an illness, we aren't dealing with stupid people here, they are well aware of the possible consequences of their actions, but the craving gnaws away the logic, 

I don't know what the answer is, but slagging off dead people isn't it.


----------



## gdunc79 (Jul 23, 2014)

chris661 said:



			I dont particularly like these types of threads. If nothing else she was a daughter and mother. Her family must be devastated.
		
Click to expand...

Good post. Who are we to judge her?? Sounds like she loved her kids but what chance did her own mother leave her with? I find it difficult to condemn her too much.....just a young girl who had access to mixing with dodgy people. RIP.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Assisted suicide is a world apart from smoking etc - it would be there for a reason.
		
Click to expand...

For terminal, smoking caused, Lung Cancer sufferers?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			For terminal, smoking caused, Lung Cancer sufferers?
		
Click to expand...

No i dont believe that should be a reason for assisted suicide.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 23, 2014)

Getting off track a bit chaps methinks
Thanks


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2014)

Disappointing the lack of understanding of the nature of addiction that some on here show - and some of the comments about the girl are in my view reprehensible.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 23, 2014)

I know she lost her mother at a very young age but i honestly think Bob Geldof has failed as a father.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Disappointing the lack of understanding of the nature of addiction that some on here show - and some of the comments about the girl are in my view reprehensible.
		
Click to expand...

To become addicted to something would mean trying something in the first place - as harsh as it sounds i do lose sympathy for someone when they get addicted to hard drugs when the dangers are out there for all to see and read about - its not a new revelation , no one forces the young lady to start taking heroin - she had a choice and she made it - its time they started taking responsibilty for those choices. The sympathy is fully with the children she has left behind. It is sad that people feel they must try these things but these people are turned into some sort of idol to look up to when this happens - society i believe needs to stop putting these people up on pedastals.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			society i believe needs to stop putting these people up on pedastals.
		
Click to expand...

Ped*e*stals? Who's putting who on them?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Ped*e*stals? Who's putting who on them?
		
Click to expand...

Media for one with the way they portray their deaths and their choices in life - some people worship others like Cobain and Winehouse for example - instead of condemning their actions whilst they were alive - it somehow seems to be glorified and for the wrong reasons. It appears their drug abuse gets "justified" because they are "flawed genuises"


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I know she lost her mother at a very young age but i honestly think Bob Geldof has failed as a father.
		
Click to expand...

He seemed to be doing a good job when I saw Boomtown Rats last Saturday at a festival.    

Poor old Bob, tries to do his best to make the world a better place what with Live Aid and all that stuff, but he reckoned without the moral indignation of the Golf Monthly Forum.  It's a harsh world.  But then again I suspect he already knows that.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Media for one with the way they portray their deaths and their choices in life - some people worship others like Cobain and Winehouse for example - instead of condemning their actions whilst they were alive - it somehow seems to be glorified and for the wrong reasons. It appears their drug abuse gets "justified" because they are "flawed genuises"
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find that most of the media condemned people like Amy Winehouse for the way she was behaving whilst she was alive.  And since she died the common theme was a very talented but flawed person that wasted her life.  

Yes there will always be one or two people that worship people like that, but I don't think it's the media's fault.


----------



## JCW (Jul 24, 2014)

Some on here don`t understand the power of addiction and why people are lead down this road , drink , drugs , or any other form are things that are hard to control , People take smack because in many cases they are trouble in their minds and this drug takes it all away and the are relax and feel no pain , then it wears off and they feel down again so they do it again as it makes them feel good and after a bit they are hooked and have to take it to feel normal and thats when the problems start getting worst and leads to death in the end, its a drug that takes over your life , its all very sad , not everyone is mentally strong and once hooked it takes a strong mind and will power to clean up and stay clean , she was just someone who could not cope and now is at peace ............


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 24, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			I think you'll find that most of the media condemned people like Amy Winehouse for the way she was behaving whilst she was alive.  And since she died the common theme was a very talented but flawed person that wasted her life.  

Yes there will always be one or two people that worship people like that, but I don't think it's the media's fault.
		
Click to expand...

That's my assessment too. I think there's a lot of misconceptions about the adulation of obvious 'talented but snared' artists! 



JCW said:



			Some on here don`t understand the power of addiction and why people are lead down this road , drink , drugs , or any other form are things that are hard to control , People take smack because in many cases they are trouble in their minds and this drug takes it all away and the are relax and feel no pain , then it wears off and they feel down again so they do it again as it makes them feel good and after a bit they are hooked and have to take it to feel normal and thats when the problems start getting worst and leads to death in the end, its a drug that takes over your life , its all very sad , not everyone is mentally strong and once hooked it takes a strong mind and will power to clean up and stay clean , she was just someone who could not cope and now is at peace ............
		
Click to expand...

A somewhat surprisingly gentle attitude to addicts compared to earlier Philippines based attitudes! But pretty much my view! Shame about the mess she has left but, in this case, I don't think there will be as much of a problem as others might have!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 24, 2014)

As always it hard to separate truth from tabloid sensationalism and the fact that she seemed to have so much drug stuff around the house is clear that there was no way she had kicked the habit. I find it sad that her child could have been alone for up to seventeen hours, and that she couldn't break the malicious cycle and be a mother. Whatever the truths and rights and wrongs, a family is bereft of a wife and mother and whether that's Joe Bloggs from the most run down estate in the country of the most feted celebrity with all the trappings it makes no difference to that fact


----------

